# Mtb: 4-7-12 ?



## o3jeff (Apr 5, 2012)

Thinking of maybe getting out for my first mtb ride this season. Probably Burlington or WH Res in the afternoon around 4. Should be lots of climbing and a blistering face pace....

Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 5, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Thinking of maybe getting out for my first mtb ride this season. Probably Burlington or WH Res in the afternoon around 4. Should be lots of climbing and a blistering face pace....
> 
> Let me know if anyone is interested.



I could do early Saturday morning, but not 4:00 in the afternoon. Also planning on riding Sunday morning


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 6, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> I could do early Saturday morning, but not 4:00 in the afternoon. Also planning on riding Sunday morning



I can't do Saturday morning. Maybe Sunday morning depending on if don't I go Saturday afternoon.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 6, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I can't do Saturday morning. Maybe Sunday morning depending on if don't I go Saturday afternoon.



Trev is in the area for the holoiday weekend and we are trying to set up something for Sunday morning. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 6, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Trev is in the area for the holoiday weekend and we are trying to set up something for Sunday morning. Let me know if your interested.



Why don't we just go over his place for breakfast and chocolate bunnies instead?


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm riding batchelor street today, but should be game for something Sunday AM


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 7, 2012)

Not riding today. Going to do a road ride first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 7, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Not riding today. Going to do a road ride first thing tomorrow morning.



Do you ever intend on actually riding your mountain bike or have you gone full roadie?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Do you ever intend on actually riding your mountain bike or have you gone full roadie?



Just like skiing, I'm just here to talk about it and not ride!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Do you ever intend on actually riding your mountain bike or have you gone full roadie?



Kind of glad I haven't got out on the mtb. The cold air yesterday morning really had my asthma going and had me huffing and puffing. Probably didn't help that I didn't take a hit off my inhaler before I left.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Kind of glad I haven't got out on the mtb. The cold air yesterday morning really had my asthma going and had me huffing and puffing. Probably didn't help that I didn't take a hit off my inhaler before I left.



You should have shot a puff into your water bottle, then you could have slowly ingested the medicine as you drank your water... :idea:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> You should have shot a puff into your water bottle, then you could have slowly ingested the medicine as you drank your water... :idea:



Was my own fault for not stopping back after the first few miles when I was about 1/4 mile from the house to have a hit off of it. Made it thru 15 miles in the pretty window conditions. Not bad for my second ride this year.


----------

